
15 Years Later: on the physics of high-rise building collapses [pdf] - 2a0c40
http://www.europhysicsnews.org/articles/epn/pdf/2016/04/epn2016474p21.pdf
======
unexistance
dismissed as thruthers in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12474076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12474076)

